# LadriStop



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Parliamone 

Oggi ho chiamato per sapere quanto potevano darmi per una Wii ovviamente funzionante, la risposta è stata 15 Euro. 

Avete avuto esperienze del genere?


----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2013)

non li hai mandati a quel paese?


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2013)

Non si può acquistare ne vendere niente li dentro. Io ci entro per sbirciare ed ogni volta esco scuotendo la testa. Ho visto Last of us che si trova su Amazon a 54 euri che lo vendevano usato a 60 €.


----------



## vota DC (14 Settembre 2013)

Io compro i giochi in edicola o su steam, i negozi specializzati fanno soldi solo su quello ed è ovvio che alzino il prezzo.


----------



## Miro (14 Settembre 2013)

Beh ma quanto pensavi ti dessero?  la console è vecchia, di seconda mano, ormai non più supportata da Nintendo, completamente assorbita dal WiiU che può leggere le sue periferiche e i suoi giochi e quindi con poche possibilità di rivendita, che è la cosa più importante che guardano quando ritirano console/giochi.
In tutta onestà, è già tanto se te la ritiravano.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Beh ma quanto pensavi ti dessero?  la console è vecchia, di seconda mano, ormai non più supportata da Nintendo, completamente assorbita dal WiiU che può leggere le sue periferiche e i suoi giochi e quindi con poche possibilità di rivendita, che è la cosa più importante che guardano quando ritirano console/giochi.
> In tutta onestà, è già tanto se te la ritiravano.



Ma dai 15 Euro per una console che nuova viene venduta a 100 euro è un furto su, almeno 30-40 euro me li aspettavo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Settembre 2013)

Anche io ho pessime esperienze con GS.

Infatti adesso chiunque ci vada, lo convinco ad andare altrove.


----------



## Miro (14 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma dai 15 Euro per una console che nuova viene venduta a 100 euro è un furto su, almeno 30-40 euro me li aspettavo.



Il Wii è morto, MORTO.
Immedesimati nel Gamestop, perchè dovrebbero darti così tanto per una console che con buona probabilità non venderanno più? andrebbero in perdita e basta.
Oltretutto i 100 € di cui parli vanno divisi tra IVA allo Stato (quindi già 21 € vanno via) e il resto diviso tra Nintendo e Gamestop, quindi il negozio ci ricava 40 € se gli va bene.


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2013)

Prova a venderla privatamente, qualcuno trovi! E che ti da ovviamente più di 15 euri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2013)

io non ho mai comprato niente da quelli


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io non ho mai comprato niente da quelli



Mio cognato PES 08 a 0,50€...scontato del 50%...quindi a 0,25€. Scontrino gelosamente custodito all'interno del gioco


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mio cognato PES 08 a 0,50€...scontato del 50%...quindi a 0,25€. Scontrino gelosamente custodito all'interno del gioco



 
cmq quello si che era un gran gioco...ti divertivi un casino, potevi fare gol con il portiere dribblando tutti


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Settembre 2013)

Devo ammettere ahimè che ho fatto sempre compere lì, perchè eccetto Euronics, dove però i giochi escono in ritardo non vi erano alternative nelle mie vicinanze. Ma ora che ho la carta di credito, non entro neanche più lì. Tra le varie (brutte) esperienze avute nel Game Truff, posso citare: un gioco (Splinter Cell Trilogy) che mi venne dato senza custodia e dunque pagato di meno, ma di sicuro non feci una bella figura, promozione FIFA 13 rispettata a metà dove mi fu dato solo il codice delle carte d'oro Ultimate Team e non la maglia. Inoltre, se vendi lì vieni truffato il doppio e non succede solo con il Wii, ma anche con le altre console usate, anche se di certo non verranno valutate 15 euro, ma qualcosa in più. Ah poi quando sono patetici con le loro citazioni quali "1 centesimo lo diamo in beneficienza", fossi un povero mi offenderei.


----------



## Stex (14 Settembre 2013)

vendere giochi o console non ho mai voluto farlo solo xke mi piace tenere i giochi anche vecchi.
ogni tanto faccio qualche acquisto di usato. tipo metal gear 4 a 30€ dead rising 2 a 25€. ovvio aspetto sempre che passi del tempo per acquistare, poi ora ho scoperto che ho un amico che si prende tutti i piu bei giochi... aspetto che li finisca e mi li faccio passare


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (14 Settembre 2013)

Vendere assolutamente a privati, guadagnate il doppio di quanto valuta gamestop.
Io fortunatamente mi sono liberato di console e giochi quest'anno, sono un investimento troppo oneroso, un gioco 70 euro, due giornate di lavoro di una commessa, robe da matti.


----------



## Doctore (14 Settembre 2013)

Sono andato nel motore di ricerca per cercare ladristop...realizzando in un secondo momento che qui si parlava di gamestop


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Sono andato nel motore di ricerca per cercare ladristop...realizzando in un secondo momento che qui si parlava di gamestop



Aahahahahahah


----------

